#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Autenticador PPPOe FreeBSD, Linux ...

## godoy

Saudações amigos.

Estamos com problema semelhante, estamos com a CCR 1036-12g-4s e estavamos com mais de 2.000 clientes autenticados (30% PPPoe e 70% HotSpot) em várias versões (6.3 , 6.7 e 6.11) e estava dando alguns Bugs (Reboot do RouterOS, Lentidão para HotSpot, perdas de pacotes nas Interfaces). Fizemos então a separação em dois Servidores CCRs, mas os problemas persistiram.

Estamos analisando testar alguma solução (Linux, FreeBSD, outros) para fazer a autenticação dos clientes. Alguém já fez algum teste ou tem algum relato para contribuir?

Saudações

----------


## ijr

Pela quantidade de clientes, já pensou em ir para um Cisco?

----------


## rogeriodj

> Saudações amigos.
> 
> Estamos com problema semelhante, estamos com a CCR 1036-12g-4s e estavamos com mais de 2.000 clientes autenticados (30% PPPoe e 70% HotSpot) em várias versões (6.3 , 6.7 e 6.11) e estava dando alguns Bugs (Reboot do RouterOS, Lentidão para HotSpot, perdas de pacotes nas Interfaces). Fizemos então a separação em dois Servidores CCRs, mas os problemas persistiram.
> 
> Estamos analisando testar alguma solução (Linux, FreeBSD, outros) para fazer a autenticação dos clientes. Alguém já fez algum teste ou tem algum relato para contribuir?
> 
> Saudações


Ta na hora de rotear, colocar 1 autenticador por pop, pois nunca que ira funcionar bem isso tudo em um unico equipamento!!

----------


## rogeriodj

> E nesse caso também recomenda usar Radius na borda, ou não?


Radius centralizado sim...

----------


## klabundee

> Ta na hora de rotear, colocar 1 autenticador por pop, pois nunca que ira funcionar bem isso tudo em um unico equipamento!!


Não necessariamente, existem outras opções.
è uma boa concentrar em cada torre.. é.
Mas tem os prós e contras.

E funciona bem sim somente em um concentrador.

Juniper MX5

----------


## wdnc5

> Saudações amigos.
> 
> Estamos com problema semelhante, estamos com a CCR 1036-12g-4s e estavamos com mais de 2.000 clientes autenticados (30% PPPoe e 70% HotSpot) em várias versões (6.3 , 6.7 e 6.11) e estava dando alguns Bugs (Reboot do RouterOS, Lentidão para HotSpot, perdas de pacotes nas Interfaces). Fizemos então a separação em dois Servidores CCRs, mas os problemas persistiram.
> 
> Estamos analisando testar alguma solução (Linux, FreeBSD, outros) para fazer a autenticação dos clientes. Alguém já fez algum teste ou tem algum relato para contribuir?
> 
> Saudações



Faça o que o Rogério Recomendou e ira Resolver seus problemas outra coisa eu colocaria a rede 100% pppoe.

abraços.

----------


## godoy

Amigos, obrigado pela colaboração.


Vamos lá:

Minha rede esta caminhando para 100%, os percentuais anunciados são do processo transitório.

O fato da concentração ou não é muito discutível. Nós particularmente nunca desconcentramos a autenticação prezando pela melhor distribuição de IPs e a não Necessidade de ter que instalar um RouterBoard em cada Torre. Temos servidores com mais de 1.000 autenticações simultâneas sem nenhum problema utilizando RB1100AHx2, porém neste que estou com problema temos CCR1036-12G-4S instalada, e estamos estudando um possível outro Software que faz a autenticação com melhor eficiência que a Mikrotik (CCRs), pois tem hora que os Bugs se tornam insustentáveis.

Gostei da recomendação do Juniper, porém, estava pensando em fazer algum laboratório com FreeBSD devido sua Boa reputação, mas não sei se roda bem. Mas não descarto o Juniper, mas sim quero fazer um primeiro teste antes de partir para uma solução mais cara.

Aguardo opniões.

Saudações.

----------


## klabundee

> Amigos, obrigado pela colaboração.
> 
> 
> Vamos lá:
> 
> Minha rede esta caminhando para 100%, os percentuais anunciados são do processo transitório.
> 
> O fato da concentração ou não é muito discutível. Nós particularmente nunca desconcentramos a autenticação prezando pela melhor distribuição de IPs e a não Necessidade de ter que instalar um RouterBoard em cada Torre. Temos servidores com mais de 1.000 autenticações simultâneas sem nenhum problema utilizando RB1100AHx2, porém neste que estou com problema temos CCR1036-12G-4S instalada, e estamos estudando um possível outro Software que faz a autenticação com melhor eficiência que a Mikrotik (CCRs), pois tem hora que os Bugs se tornam insustentáveis.
> 
> ...


Olá, eu gostaria que postasse os resultados aqui..
Eu também tenho essa dúvida com FreeBSD mas nunca me aventurei.. até por falta de tempo.
Hoje nosso sistema de gestão se integra com o Mikrotik, pega gráficos do clientes, os logs e tudo mais.. por API...
fico na dúvida de como seria se não fosse Mikrotik.

Att.

----------


## marcioelias

FreeBSD, MPD5, FreeRADIUS, PostgreSQL. Estou montando este ambiente com controle de franquias de tráfego ainda. tenho até um tópico que abri aqui no fórum sobre isso... não é uma tarefa fácil (por que eu queria controlar a franquia do usuário) mais é possível. Já tenho funcionando em testes (estou conectado por esta solução agora) e pretendo colocar em uso.

Motivações: 
Uso FreeBSD a muitos anos e conheço bastante o SOGosto da estabilidade e facilidade do SOEste link: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=33556

Tenho um manual do que fiz em andamento, pretendo publicar um artigo, não fornecendo a receita de bolo, mais sim o conhecimento que adquiri estudando esta solução, para que outros não passem o trabalho que passei e possam montar as soluções de acordo com suas necessidades.

Se quiser dar uma olhada no tópico está aqui: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=171021

Já lhe adianto que pra isso funcionar precisei estudar UnLang, criar atributos personalizados no raidus, etc. Mais gostei muito do resultado.

Dando um prévia do meu ambiente, pretendo vender planos de 10M por exemplo, e disponibilizar uma quota mensal para o usuário, digamos 200G. Ao ultrapassar esse valor antes do término do mês, o usuário é limitado ao seu limite mínimo (digamos 40% da velocidade contratada). Essa limitação não depende do usuário precisar autenticar-se novamente, acontece no momento que o Radius faz a solicitação de accounting para o NAS, (pode ser configurado em intervalos de 1 min, 5 min etc). 

No mesmo processo o Radius faz uma consulta do trafego mensal do usuário, se ultrapassar a quota do mesmo, ele atualiza o usuário como estando com a quota excedida, e envia um pacote CoA (Change of Authorization) contendo o novo valor para o atributo de limitação de tráfego. A conexão do usuário nem sequer cai, apenas fica com menos velocidade.

Enfim, é uma receita muito grande pra colocar totalmente aqui, mais posso ajudar, a tirar dúvidas dentro das minhas possibilidades.

----------


## klabundee

> FreeBSD, MPD5, FreeRADIUS, PostgreSQL. Estou montando este ambiente com controle de franquias de tráfego ainda. tenho até um tópico que abri aqui no fórum sobre isso... não é uma tarefa fácil (por que eu queria controlar a franquia do usuário) mais é possível. Já tenho funcionando em testes (estou conectado por esta solução agora) e pretendo colocar em uso.
> 
> Motivações: 
> Uso FreeBSD a muitos anos e conheço bastante o SOGosto da estabilidade e facilidade do SOEste link: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?&t=33556
> 
> Tenho um manual do que fiz em andamento, pretendo publicar um artigo, não fornecendo a receita de bolo, mais sim o conhecimento que adquiri estudando esta solução, para que outros não passem o trabalho que passei e possam montar as soluções de acordo com suas necessidades.
> 
> Se quiser dar uma olhada no tópico está aqui: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=171021
> 
> ...


Márcio, obrigado por se disponibilizar..
No meu cenário, basicamente o que uso é PPPoE autenticando via Radius.
Eu tenho dúvidas com relação ao desempenho.. 
Ex.. Um R210.. sei lá.. com 8 núcleos de 3.4.
Se fosse FreeBSD no local desse RouterOS.. 
Essa comparação de desempenho que eu ainda quero analisar..

Como sempre buscamos o melhor para atender os clientes, numa dessas coloco para teste também, mas como nunca usei deixo a dúvida para quem já testou.

----------


## marcioelias

> Márcio, obrigado por se disponibilizar..
> No meu cenário, basicamente o que uso é PPPoE autenticando via Radius.
> Eu tenho dúvidas com relação ao desempenho.. 
> Ex.. Um R210.. sei lá.. com 8 núcleos de 3.4.
> Se fosse FreeBSD no local desse RouterOS.. 
> Essa comparação de desempenho que eu ainda quero analisar..
> 
> Como sempre buscamos o melhor para atender os clientes, numa dessas coloco para teste também, mas como nunca usei deixo a dúvida para quem já testou.


Para o meu próprio bem espero que possa suportar muitos e muitos usuários kkkkk. Estou estudando esta solução a uns 2 meses, mais não posso afirmar com propriedade a quantidade de sessões que vai suportar, por que ainda não coloquei o sistema pra funcionar com muitos usuários (e vai demorar por que atualmente autenticamos o cliente somente pelo MAC, usando IPFW, ou seja, o PPPoE para nós é uma mudança de paradigma).

Eu sei que a solução funciona, agora até que ponto, tenho que ver pra crer. No link que passei e em outros que vi, vejo usuários falando em 7000 a 10000 sessões em um servidor.

Detalhes, sem uso de NAT (roteamento direto), usando Netgraph (ng_car, ng_bpf) etc.

Vamos ver, se quiser testar ai, e não quiser implementar a franquia de trafego, somente autenticação e limitação de banda mesmo, posso te ajudar, essa é uma configuração mais simples. Ai se vc pode avaliar em loco a solução.

Softwares/versões que estou usando pra testes.

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE
MPD 5.7 
PostgreSQL 9.0.17
FreeRadius 2.2.4

Caso tenha interesse no ambiente simples, te passo a receita de bolo da configuração. (A instalação é pelo ports mesmo, e vc tem que ter algum conhecimento em FreeBSD pra facilitar).

----------


## klabundee

> Para o meu próprio bem espero que possa suportar muitos e muitos usuários kkkkk. Estou estudando esta solução a uns 2 meses, mais não posso afirmar com propriedade a quantidade de sessões que vai suportar, por que ainda não coloquei o sistema pra funcionar com muitos usuários (e vai demorar por que atualmente autenticamos o cliente somente pelo MAC, usando IPFW, ou seja, o PPPoE para nós é uma mudança de paradigma).
> 
> Eu sei que a solução funciona, agora até que ponto, tenho que ver pra crer. No link que passei e em outros que vi, vejo usuários falando em 7000 a 10000 sessões em um servidor.
> 
> Detalhes, sem uso de NAT (roteamento direto), usando Netgraph (ng_car, ng_bpf) etc.
> 
> Vamos ver, se quiser testar ai, e não quiser implementar a franquia de trafego, somente autenticação e limitação de banda mesmo, posso te ajudar, essa é uma configuração mais simples. Ai se vc pode avaliar em loco a solução.
> 
> Softwares/versões que estou usando pra testes.
> ...


Marcio, obrigado pela ajuda.
Sim, hoje basicamente eu precisaria dele para PPPoE com controle de banda sem NAT só roteamento, você já testou vpls e OSPF com o FreeBSD?
Nosso sistema de gestão já mantem o radius funcionando, vou tentar entrar em contato com eles pra saber a possibilidade de usar o FreeBSD.

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## marcioelias

A outra possibilidade é utilizar OSPF para interligar os NAS (mantendo o Radius centralizado) e assim promover a redundância do serviço aliado a um Load Balance.

Aqui tem uma ideia sobre isso:

http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/511/506/

----------


## marcioelias

> Marcio, obrigado pela ajuda.
> Sim, hoje basicamente eu precisaria dele para PPPoE com controle de banda sem NAT só roteamento, você já testou vpls e OSPF com o FreeBSD?
> Nosso sistema de gestão já mantem o radius funcionando, vou tentar entrar em contato com eles pra saber a possibilidade de usar o FreeBSD.
> 
> Desde já obrigado.


OSPF = Quagga, Bird.

MPLS/VPLS atualmente não sei, não uso. Pelo que vi tem projetos tanto pro Bird quanto pro Quagga mais acho que ainda não tem nada estável.

Se alguém souber e puder informar melhor.

----------


## godoy

> ...
> 
> Vamos ver, se quiser testar ai, e não quiser implementar a franquia de trafego, somente autenticação e limitação de banda mesmo, posso te ajudar, essa é uma configuração mais simples. Ai se vc pode avaliar em loco a solução.
> 
> Softwares/versões que estou usando pra testes.
> 
> FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE
> MPD 5.7 
> PostgreSQL 9.0.17
> ...



Marcio, os teste que gostaria de executar é de um autenticador simples autenticando via Radius e gerando controle de Banda. Se possível eu gostaria sim da usa "receita de bolo" para estar realizando estes testes.

Dúvida: Atualmente trabalho no controle de Banda do Cliente com Burst, no caso o FreeBSD também consegue tratar isso?

Saudações

----------


## agatangelos

> Saudações amigos.
> 
> Estamos com problema semelhante, estamos com a CCR 1036-12g-4s e estávamos com mais de 2.000 clientes autenticados (30% PPPoe e 70% HotSpot) em várias versões (6.3 , 6.7 e 6.11) e estava dando alguns Bugs (Reboot do RouterOS, Lentidão para HotSpot, perdas de pacotes nas Interfaces). Fizemos então a separação em dois Servidores CCRs, mas os problemas persistiram.
> 
> Estamos analisando testar alguma solução (Linux, FreeBSD, outros) para fazer a autenticação dos clientes. Alguém já fez algum teste ou tem algum relato para contribuir?
> 
> Saudações


Grande Rodrigo, sei que não é a solução que procura mas não sei se pensou na opção de comprar um servidor com um bom processador xeon com 4 a 8gb de memória ecc, um hd ssd pequeno, fonte redundante é por o mikrotik 5.26 que é super estável para rodar com uma placa server de 4 ether ou uma da própria mikrotik, eu tenho até uma a RB44GE, um amigo meu colocou um I5 e tem 1300 clientes online, o processamento do computador dele fica entre 4 e 7%, poe um switch gerenciável CISCO na saída onde vai para os clientes e não precisa mudar ou aprender mais nada sobre outro sistema ... pensa nisso

----------


## marcioelias

> Marcio, os teste que gostaria de executar é de um autenticador simples autenticando via Radius e gerando controle de Banda. Se possível eu gostaria sim da usa "receita de bolo" para estar realizando estes testes.
> 
> Dúvida: Atualmente trabalho no controle de Banda do Cliente com Burst, no caso o FreeBSD também consegue tratar isso?
> 
> Saudações



Bueno, de forma muito simples... vamos tentar colocar aqui o que é preciso para fazer isso que vc quer.

Passos:
Instalação do FreeBSD (aqui usei a 9.2)Atualização do PortsInstalação dos PacotesConfiguração do MPDConfiguração do Banco de dadosConfiguração do FreeRADIUS


Instalação do FreeBSD - Normal, não vou comentar por que acho que é a parte mais simples de todo o processo, a única ressalva é sobre a instalação do pacote de fontes para poder compilar o kernel depois.

Bom feita a instalação do sistema, e provavelmente a esta altura vc já tem acesso a internet nesta máquina, então atualize o ports.



```
portsnap fetch extract update
```

 
Para ter suporte a firewall no FreeBSD, assim como outras funcionalidades tempos tanto a opção de carregar os módulos dinamicamente quando complicar um kernel com os mesmos. Eu prefiro sempre compilar um Kernel personalizado, para isso faça o seguinte:
Abra um arquivo novo em um editor de textos qualquer (eu prefiro o ee) dentro do diretório do fonte que corresponde a sua arquitetura (/usr/src/sys/i386/ para 32Bits e /usr/src/sys/amd64/ para 64Bits)

Exemplo:


```
ee /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/MEUKERNEL
```

 
Dentro deste arquivo coloque pelo menos o seguinte conteúdo:


```
include GENERICident MEUKERNEL
 
 
machine amd64
 
 
options HZ=1000
options NETGRAPH
options NETGRAPH_PPPOE
options NETGRAPH_CISCO
options NETGRAPH_IFACE
options NETGRAPH_BPF
options NETGRAPH_ETHER
options NETGRAPH_PPP
options NETGRAPH_ASYNC
 
 
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options DUMMYNET
options IPDIVERT
```

 
Neste arquivo vc está dizendo para o sistema compilar as opções do kernel GENERIC (as da instalação padrão que estão funcionando na sua máquina) mais as que vc especificou neste arquivo. 

Aqui brevemente posso dizer que vc está habilitando o suporte ao Netgraph e ao IPFW como firewall.

salve este arquivo, então compile e instale o novo kernel:



```
cd /usr/src
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MEUKERNEL
make installkernel KERNCONF=MEUKERNEL
```

 
Ao final reinicie a máquina e rode um uname -a para constatar se o seu kernel foi carregado.

Bom vamos então instalar os pacotes começando pelo MPD5.



```
 cd /usr/ports/net/mpd5/
make install clear
```

 
siga a instalação até finalizar, depois instale o FreeRADIUS:



```
cd /usr/ports/net/freeradius2/
make install clear
```

 
Aqui eu deixei marcadas apenas as opções PERL, PGSQL e USER.

Deixando a opção PGSQL marcada fará não somente que o suporte ao PostgreSQL seja habilitado na compilação do port, mais também irá instalar o PostgreSQL caso o mesmo não esteja instalado.

Bom depois de tudo instalado, vamos as configurações a começar pelo rc.conf



```
hostname="localhost.localdomain"keymap="br275.iso.acc.kbd"
defaultrouter="XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX"
gateway_enable="YES"
dumpdev="NO"
 
 
#Network Interfaces
ifconfig_bge0="inet XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0"
#ifconfig_bge1="inet XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 255.255.255.0"
 
 
#Named
named_enable="YES"
 
 
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_script="/etc/ipfw.rules"
 
 
#NAT
natd_enable="YES"
natd_flags="-s -m"
natd_interface="bge0"
 
 
#SSH
sshd_enable="YES"
 
 
#MPD5
mpd_enable="YES"
mpd_flags="-b -s mpd5"
 
 
#FreeRADIUS
radiusd_enable="YES"
 
 
#PostgreSQL
postgresql_enable="YES"
```

 
Note que deixei comentada a configuração da minha segunda placa de rede, isso por que a mesma não tem nenhum IP configurado, não faço nat, e sim entrego os IPs roteáveis, por isso não preciso ter endereços nesta interface, caso precise é só colocar.

O script de firewall pode ser utilizado o padrão /etc/rc.firewall especificando: 



```
firewall_type="OPEN"
```

 
para testes já deve servir.

O MPD5 vc cria um arquivo dentro do diretório /usr/local/etc/mpd5/ chamado mpd.conf e coloca as seguintes configurações:



```
### Comandos executados na inicializacao do servico ###startup:
        set user admin 123456 admin
        set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
        set console open
 
 
        set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
        set web open
 
 
### comandos executados em uma inicializacao normal ###
default:
        load pppoe_server
 
 
### configuracoes do servico pppoe ###
pppoe_server:
        create bundle template B
        set bundle enable compression
        set iface mtu 1300
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set ipcp dns 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
 
 
        create link template PPPoE pppoe
        set pppoe iface bge1
        set link max-children 1000
        set link enable incoming
        set link action bundle B
        set link disable multilink
        set link disable chap pap eap
        set link enable pap
 
 
        load radius
 
 
        create link template bge1_link PPPoE
        set pppoe iface bge1
        set link enable incoming
        set pppoe service "*"
 
 
### configuracoes referentes a conexao com o servidor Radius ###
radius:
        set radius server localhost testing123 1812 1813
        set radius retries 3
        set radius timeout 3
        set auth acct-update 60
        set auth enable radius-auth
        set auth enable radius-acct
        set radius enable message-authentic
```

 
Para testar a configuração vc pode rodar o comando mpd5 como usuário root, para tudo estar funcionando a saida tem que parar em um console sem nenhuma mensagem de erro antes.

PostgreSQL, se vc vai acessar somente localmente sua base de dados, não tem por que modificar nada somente para os testes, para acesso externo precisa liberação no pg_hba.conf, e para um alto desempenho, pesquise por tunning do PostgreSQL.

Para iniciar o agrupamento de dados do PostgreSQL, rode o comando:



```
service postgresql initdb
```

 
feito isso, seus dados e configurações inerentes ao PostgreSQL ficarão armazenados no diretório /usr/local/pgsql/data

Bom, inicie agora o serviço do banco de dados e vamos carregar a base de dados do FreeRADIUS:



```
service postgresql start
createuser -U pgsql -dPrs radius
createdb -U radius radius
 
psql -d radius -U radius < /usr/local/etc/raddb/sql/postgresql/schema.sql
```

 
feito isso o PostgreSQL deverá estar rodando e contendo uma base de dados e um usuário radius, onde foi carregado o schema do FreeRADIUS.

Bom, no FreeRadius habilite o modulo sql dentro do arquivo /usr/local/etc/raddb/radiusd.conf

dentro e dentro do arquivo /usr/local/etc/raddb/site-enable/default habilite o sql nas sessões authorize e accounting.

Se não me falhe a memória é isso.

Ai crie um usuário na base de dados do freeradius.



```
psql -U raidus -d radius
 
insert into radcheck (1, 'usuario', 'Cleartext-Password', ':=', '123');
insert into radreply (1, 'usuario', 'mpd-limit', '+=', 'out#1=all rate-limit 1000000 187500 375000 pass');
insert into radreply (2, 'usuario', 'mpd-limit', '+=', 'in#1=all rate-limit 300000 56250 112500 pass');
```

 
Feito, inserimos um usuário com login "usuario" e senha "123".

Na tabela radreply colocamos como limitação de banda 1Mbps de download por 300Kbps de upload, setamos o normal burst e o extended burst (segui as recomendacoes da Cisco para o caculo usando a formula Banda * (1 / 8) * 1.5 para o normal burst e o dobro disso para o extended burst).

para saber mais sobre essas configurações olhe esse link http://mpd.sourceforge.net/doc5/mpd30.html#30

Bom, isso aqui não é bem uma receita de bolo, está mais para um rascunho, mais já da pra iniciar. Pela pressa com certeza escrevi alguma coisa errada ou alguma configuração equivocada, se acharem podem me informar, mais acho que da pra ter uma ideia geral do que fazer..

Espero que sirva para alguma coisa rsrs.

----------


## godoy

> Grande Rodrigo, sei que não é a solução que procura mas não sei se pensou na opção de comprar um servidor com um bom processador xeon com 4 a 8gb de memória ecc, um hd ssd pequeno, fonte redundante é por o mikrotik 5.26 que é super estável para rodar com uma placa server de 4 ether ou uma da própria mikrotik, eu tenho até uma a RB44GE, um amigo meu colocou um I5 e tem 1300 clientes online, o processamento do computador dele fica entre 4 e 7%, poe um switch gerenciável CISCO na saída onde vai para os clientes e não precisa mudar ou aprender mais nada sobre outro sistema ... pensa nisso


Caro agatangelos,

Atualmente tenho um servidor DELL T610 com processador Xeon reconhecendo no system>resources 8 nucleos com 2.5Ghz e esta na versão 5.18 do RouterOS tendo simultâneo pico de 1.200 clientes PPPoE e o processamento chega a máxima de 10%. O Servidor possui 2 placas de rede Giga On-Board e 4 PCIe 4x da HP. De modo geral o servidor esta estável, mas tivemos alguns problemas:

1) - Quando colcamos este sevidor ele estava na versão 6.11, as placas de rede PCIe funcionavam durante horas (cerca de um dia) e do nada paravam de funcionar. Tive que migrar todo o fluxo para as on-boards. Não refiz os teste com as placas novamente na versão 5.18.

2) - Quando migramos para a versão 5.18, estão disponíveis, mas não arriscamos usar as PCIe, já entramos direto nas on-boards mas agoar ocorre uma anormalidade com o Gráfico da Interface (Traffic - Imagem em Anexo) onde o tráfego esta passando cerca de 100Mb e do nada ocorre um estouro e vai para cerca de 34Gb. Esse estouro ocorre apenas na interface desse servidor não refletindo na interface diretamente a ele conectado (outro servidor Mikrotik). O Estouro ocorre em um intervalo não exato de 4min.

Chegam as dúvidas:
* Será que as interfaces PCIe não apresentarão mais problemas na Versão 5.xx ?
* Porque ocorrem esses estouros nas interfaces ? Será que subir para a 5.26 (conforme recomendação por estabilidade) pode resolver esse problema?

Reforço que não fiz mais testes devido os dias turbulentos que nosso clientes passaram, por isso estamos aguardando a poeira baixar para retomarmos os testes mais agressivos.

Deixo em aberto as perguntas para nosso amigo agatangelos e para mais quem puder colaborar.

Saudações

----------


## agatangelos

> Caro agatangelos,
> 
> Atualmente tenho um servidor DELL T610 com processador Xeon reconhecendo no system>resources 8 nucleos com 2.5Ghz e esta na versão 5.18 do RouterOS tendo simultâneo pico de 1.200 clientes PPPoE e o processamento chega a máxima de 10%. O Servidor possui 2 placas de rede Giga On-Board e 4 PCIe 4x da HP. De modo geral o servidor esta estável, mas tivemos alguns problemas:
> 
> 1) - Quando colcamos este sevidor ele estava na versão 6.11, as placas de rede PCIe funcionavam durante horas (cerca de um dia) e do nada paravam de funcionar. Tive que migrar todo o fluxo para as on-boards. Não refiz os teste com as placas novamente na versão 5.18.
> 
> 2) - Quando migramos para a versão 5.18, estão disponíveis, mas não arriscamos usar as PCIe, já entramos direto nas on-boards mas agoar ocorre uma anormalidade com o Gráfico da Interface (Traffic - Imagem em Anexo) onde o tráfego esta passando cerca de 100Mb e do nada ocorre um estouro e vai para cerca de 34Gb. Esse estouro ocorre apenas na interface desse servidor não refletindo na interface diretamente a ele conectado (outro servidor Mikrotik). O Estouro ocorre em um intervalo não exato de 4min.
> 
> Chegam as dúvidas:
> ...


Caro Rodrigo, Vou ser sincero eu já usei a versão 5.18 erá uma versão crackeada que um amigo me passou, este amigo passa 150MB e administra duas cidades com +- 1400 clientes e usa a mesma 5.18 a mais de 5 ano e nunca teve problemas com bugs e conflitos, o cara tem tanta regra no firewall que nem ele sabe mais onde encontrar as coisas e oque faz oque mas o PC dele não para de jeito nenhum rsrsrsr .... por muito tempo pensei que fosse ela até que comprei uma licença e atualizei para 6,20 e ficou pior ainda, voltei para a 5,26 e melhorou muito mais ainda dava um bug na placa de rede em "tx drops" e "rx drops" e nos gráficos nas placas intelbras, ficava contando o tempo todo como se estivesse bloqueando ou perdendo alguma trafego já na placa intel não aparecia isso estava sempre 100%, entrei em um fórum americano e algumas pessoas reclamavam de bugs parecidos na versão X86 (PC) realmente não tem a mesma estabilidade de uma RB pois a rb tem uma hardware projetado para rodar o mikrotik já o PC (x86) já fica mais aberta a bugs, pois nem todas as placas são projetadas para rodar o mikrotik tornando o pc mais sensível, não sei se não aguentam ou se não tem suporte 100% compatível ao mikrotik, minha operadora só usa PCs e placas de rede para servidor mesmo, principalmente aquelas que tem 4 portas gigas, procurei destas placas e custa mais de R$1000,00 mas em compensação ele não tem nenhum tipo de bug ou conflitos, pode ser isso que esta acontecendo com você hoje algum conflito com as placas de rede. Hoje aqui compramos uma rb1100ahx2 que para o trafego que temos da e sobra muito, não chega nem perto do processamento de um PC mas atende as minhas necessidades e não da estes pequenos bugs que tinha antes, quando aumentar minha rede vou fazer diferente vou deixar meu servidor radius autenticando com um server rodando mikrotik com placas boas, vou por um switch cisco e abaixo dela varias rb1100ahx2, uma para cada 500 clientes online no máximo gerenciando e quando for aumentando vou acrescentando mais rbs e tudo dentro do meu rack e chegando nos clientes via fibra, vai ser tudo dividido porem ao invés de por os rbs nas torres elas vão ficar aqui comigo ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## m4d3

> Bueno, de forma muito simples... vamos tentar colocar aqui o que é preciso para fazer isso que vc quer.
> 
> Passos:
> Instalação do FreeBSD (aqui usei a 9.2)Atualização do PortsInstalação dos PacotesConfiguração do MPDConfiguração do Banco de dadosConfiguração do FreeRADIUS
> 
> 
> Instalação do FreeBSD - Normal, não vou comentar por que acho que é a parte mais simples de todo o processo, a única ressalva é sobre a instalação do pacote de fontes para poder compilar o kernel depois.
> 
> Bom feita a instalação do sistema, e provavelmente a esta altura vc já tem acesso a internet nesta máquina, então atualize o ports.
> ...



Parabéns pela bela contribuição...

----------


## marcioelias

Obrigado pelo incentivo @*m4d3*.

Não sei se está 100% certo o que coloquei aqui, por que escrevi sem muito tempo e por isso sem muita preocupação em checar os resultados das etapas. Mas estou estudando este cenário a algum tempo e é difícil achar algo assim condensado com todas as informações na internet.

O que posso dizer é que isso apenas arranha o conteúdo que pretendo publicar em breve, este sim espero que veja a contribuir com outros colegas.

----------


## ivan

Marcio Elias boa noite.
Primeiramente queria parabenizá-lo pelo mega tutorial escrito do servidor radius em freebsd. Gostaria de saber de você, se por acaso você poderia ministrar algum treinamento sobre este assunto do servidor radius no freebsd.

Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## ederamboni

Pessoal desculpe reativar o topico, queria discutir algumas informações com vocês:

Estou precisando implementar a seguinte aplicação, um concentrador PPPoE onde o mesmo controla-ra as conexões dos clientes na fibra de 25mb e 50mb porém o mesmo irar fazer o serviço de garantia de banda de 50% somente, em outras palavras usaremos o burst.

Alguém ja tem esse cenário em funcionamento?

Pretendo usar FREEBSD MPD5 RADIUS tudo rodando em um ServerU L800 ja conversei com o pessoal da FreeBSD Brasil e o mesmo suporta minha necessidade de user's por região(cidade).

Temos também a ferramenta do Freebsd Brasil mas queremos desenvolver uma própria para evitar custos altos pois temos varias cidades.

Grato.

----------


## andrecarlim

Bom, como eu já falei aqui, o MPD5 não entrega ipv6, pelo menos não de modo nativo, precisará fazer uma porrada de scripts para entregar o IPv6 pra cada conexão PPPoE, se pretende usar somente ipv4, vai fundo com o MPD5 + BSD.

Agora se quiser algo que não vai te incomodar, vai de Linux + Accel-PPP. Com um pouco de boa vontade você vai conseguir implementar o Burst, e tudo mais que quiser, eu mesmo já fiz isso e cada provedor que atendo tem suas particularidades que tenho que desenvolver. Em todos eu uso Accel-ppp e posso te garantir, é tiro certo na tranquilidade e paz!

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

Em todo caso, eu presto consultoria e suporte para redes IP, no teu caso acredito, que se eu fosse te atender, seria somente os Concentradores, se tiver interesse me manda uma MP

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------

